# Converter App for Android FREE today in the Amazon App store



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

If you have the Amazon App store App on your android phone you know about the non free apps that they offer for free once a day. The app they are offering for free for the next 15 hours is this one. Handy for woodworkers sometimes.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Spaids.
That looks like it'll come in handy!


----------

